# back blade or box scraper and what size



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering what size of back blade or box scraper to get for my IH 424? It's 45 hp but only 2wd. It weighs about 6,500 lbs with the FEL. Also would you guys recommend a blade or a box scraper for doing driveways?
Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you decide on rear blade most would say set blade at 45 degrees to least cover rear tire tracks.
Box scraper about foot be on each rear tire.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> If you decide on rear blade most would say set blade at 45 degrees to least cover rear tire tracks.
> Box scraper about foot be on each rear tire.


 Excellent suggestion Thomas. I tend to like the box scrapers better myself because they are more durable, but the bad is you cant pivot them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

For me? Box scraper hands down, but I have lots of rocks and hard soil. Rear blades just skip over the hard stuff where the box scraper has teeth, and is sort of like a grader in a way, holding the dirt in the box and letting it out in the low areas. I wouldn't go over 7 feet on the box if you go that direction.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, Sounds like the box scraper is the way to go. I might make an angled blade to go on FEL too for pulling loose gravel in from the sides


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Give us some pictures of your build in the DIY area will you? Would love to see that for sure!


----------

